# 1 long, 3 short beeps



## rutipz2 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have an HP Pavilion xt926 with an AMD Duron 900MHz processor, 256 (128x2) ram.

This pc has worked flawlessly for several years until I decided to sell it.

I *reformatted* both *40 GB HD's* and *reinstalled** Windows XP*. Shortly after, the *master 40 gig failed* completely. I *replaced* it *with* a *120 GB * seagate. I *installed XP again*, then *connected the 40 GB* slave. This *scrambled the 120 GB*- The PC knew the drive had an OS, but it *would not run Windows* succesfully. I *reformatted the master* and *installed XP *, but *can not get past the HP startup screen.* 

I *DO have BIOS* access. The *floppy is recognized*, but neither *HD or either CD Drive is not recognized*. 

I also *have* a BIOS *beep code*. *1 long, 3 short*

What do you think?


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

1 Long and 3 Short beeps may indicate a memory failure, or that a memory module has become loose. Try re-seating your memory and see if that helps. Good luck.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

I tend to agree with ksteiger that the beep code could be a memory error so try his suggestion first. You could after reseating the ram try memtest 86 run from a bootable floppy to test the ram if the computer will boot from floppy

If no go get the 40G out of there and reset the cmos by removing the battery for 5 minutes then enter bios and load the defaults. don't forget to save when you exit.

It sounds as though it could also be a messed up ide controller from the 40gig hdd went and caused problems that hopefully a cmos clear could possibly do something.

I would also try another ide cable and remove all drives except the boot drive.

Rick


----------



## golith (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,
As this is a Phoneix Bios the error code is as follows;

Phoenix BIOS beep codes and error messages can occur during the Power On Self-Test (POST), which is performed every time the PC is powered on.
Fatal errors, which prevent the PC from starting, occur as a beeping sound. For example. there may be two beeps, a short pause, followed by one beep, a short pause, followed by one beep, a short pause, and then three beeps
this is represented as 2-1-1-3 in the chart below

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...lang=en&product=59608&dlc=en&docname=bph07107

Yours is 1 long then 3 short is not described in your manuals error code summary but it sounds as though with 1 long beep your already into the MOBO/CPU area. 

At any rate it sounds as though it is going to go the same way my dell did. Check the mobo for scorching if needs be.

Hope it is a help

Regrds
golith


----------



## rutipz2 (Mar 14, 2006)

I Have tried all memory configurations. I changed ide cables. NOT tried battery yet. 

New info:
Still getting 1+3 and 2 short. error message: system cmos checksum error press f1 for setup f2 to resume. If i press f2, i get a blinking cursor.

upon googling this, it is recommended i change the battery. but that may only be part of the problem. 

opinions?


----------



## rutipz2 (Mar 14, 2006)

update:
removed battery reinserted after 5 minutes.
reset bios to default.
gained control of all devices
no more bios beeps

*still no boot*

goes past HP screen to blank screen with cursor

attempted reinstall of windows, got to first restart and no boot still.


----------



## rutipz2 (Mar 14, 2006)

update: Bad HD! Tried a seagate 160 GB HD. partial success but eventually became unusable. Tried two more with similar results. Seagate tech support swore to me there was no possible way their product was causing difficulties.

Finally traded for a western digital. Immediate and total success! Problem solved!


----------

